# upland sites



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

What are some upland bird sites worth visiting other than this one?


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm not affiliated with any of these...

http://www.argusleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=PCOUNTRY

http://www.ultimatepheasanthunting.com/

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/ikonboard.cgi


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks


----------

